# Do I have derealization?



## MistaVega (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll try to write this as briefly as possible and spare you a 10 paragraph story.

I don't even know if I have DP or if I'm just being paranoid, hopefully I'm just being paranoid. It started with me questioning reality. I remember I was in the kitchen and I suddenly remember these symptoms I read off of an anxiety website, and it said "feelings of unreality" When I thought of that I started questioning my reality and looking at everything differently. I convinced myself it was ridiculous it went away for a couple of days, then the feeling of questioning reality came back, and now I have it again. I read about these Derealization horror storys and now I feel worse. Now I feel like I have it, but I don't know for sure. I don't feel detached from myself, I don't feel like im living in a cloud and I don't feel like im living in a dream. I just feel sometimes, that I look at the outside world as an alien. Like if I just came to earth and noticed everything. It happens a lot when I?m tired, and im tired a lot of times, because of my allergies. I don?t know if it?s the derealization thing or is it just because im tired as hell and my nasal symptoms gets me dizzy.

Those of you who have DP, I have a question. Do you feel it all the time, even when you taken your mind off it? When I take my mind off of it, I don't feel anything, until I remember it and I don't have feeling of "unrealty" until I exit my house.


----------



## crunkfrack (Oct 17, 2006)

I feel derealization all the time, both in my home and outside. I doubt you have derealization because if you had it, you would know. It's not just questioning reality; for me it is a constant feeling that nothing is as it should be or was when I was normal. I can take my mind off of my derealization and feel a little better by talking with people or doing certain activities, but I always feel it there. I think you might be reading into the websites too much because I find that I feel a little more anxiety and derealization just from reading about other people's experience. Don't worry about feeling derealization every once in a while because you'll just increase your anxiety and increase the probability that you really will have derealization 24/7.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

What brought you to this anxiety site in the first place?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2006)

Well I have to say I think I have it all the time, but sometimes I am able to at least push it to the back of my mind if I am happy or hanging out with people I like. I did read that feelings of deja-vu go along with this, and I was wondering how often anyone else has that. It seems I have it at least twice a day now, and it really freaks me out, makes me feel like I'm somehow reliving my entire life  So I would say that if you think about having Dp/Dr you may be able to make your mind mimik the symptoms.

Also, how many people here who have dp/dr have had panic/anxiety attacks go along with it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I have it all the time, however, when im really focused on something, i obviously dont feel it, because my mind's not obsessing about it. Distraction is really the only cure of dp, however, it's impossible to distract one's self 24/7, kind of a dilemma.


----------

